# List your favourite car



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey, just wondering list your favourite car that you own. And your dream cars!!









My favourite car is an 86 monte carlo ss, which i currently own and is my daily driver in the summer. i Work on it and slowly rebuilding it all winter.

my dream car is a black ferrari 430


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

My current car is a 92 black on black nissan 300ZX.
My dream car is Lamborghini Diablo GTR.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

my current cars are a 1998 jeep cherokee and a 1992 jeep wrangler.
my dream car would be the new 2006 jeep commander or a landrover.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Current is a 2003 Evo.

I have to many dream cars, but I would be very happy with an original 427 Cobra.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

My current car is a Lancia Ypsilon (very sexy : D )
my dream car is the Maserati Quattroporte followed by the Ferrari Superamerica followed by Bentley Continental GT followed by Lamboghini Gallardo Spyder


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow..at least have dream cars that u can get..the cars u guys are naming are rediculous

1994 mercedes c220

dream: white infiniti g35


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

current car- 2001 acura integra gsr

dream car-ferrari enzo, sure theres faster, but the car is a work of art


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

no current car..too burnt to get my permit...but id love to get myself ( and do plan on getting. a E55 kleemann mercedez...
and something i will never be able to get would be the Mercedez Gullwing


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i have tons of dream cars but, ferrari 430 is amazing but i want either a 69 camero rs/ss with a 327 black with white racing stripes, or a 70 chevelle ss with a ls7


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

my current car is a 1972 amc javelin and its my dream to have that car fully done the way i want it lol.

there is lots of dream vehicles id like to own also. maybe a hummer (the original) or a ferarri would be nice of course. or maybe a hemi muscle car......... dont matter which one cause i like all the mopars from the early years


----------



## thedude (Jun 29, 2005)

currently i have a 95 saturn (nice i know)
dream cars (among many others) '72 Camero SS. or (i know its pretty common after the movie) the 67' shelby GT500


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

I really lost whatever respect i would of had for you, anywayz you will always be piranha_man_dan to me


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i dotn understand what u mean by that ? lol


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

me etheir piranha_man_dan


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

do you have a favourite car to share ?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SregoR said:


> me etheir piranha_man_dan


You are one weird guy









Anyways, my current car is my 1994 Trans Am GT, and my dream cars include my car when finished, 1970-72 Monte Carlo SS LS6 454, S7, any of the turbo whale tail porches, any year diablo.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

the guy who is my painter has a cherry black all re-done frame off resto, show 70 monte carlo 454 ls7 in there. its nasty all stainless steal nuts and bolts cromed frame. nasty car!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> the guy who is my painter has a cherry black all re-done frame off resto, show 70 monte carlo 454 ls7 in there. its nasty all stainless steal nuts and bolts cromed frame. nasty car!


LS7?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

SregoR said:


> I really lost whatever respect i would of had for you, anywayz you will always be piranha_man_dan to me


oh for christ sake GET OVER IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

probably 1998-2000 dodge viper ACR, or 2002 WS6 Transam...

There is just something about the way an LS1 motor sounds that is just tits.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

chomp chomp said:


> probably 1998-2000 dodge viper ACR, or 2002 WS6 Transam...
> 
> There is just something about the way an LS1 motor sounds that is just tits.


LT1 > LS1 in sound.

Sorry.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> i have tons of dream cars but, ferrari 430 is amazing but i want either a 69 camero rs/ss with a 327 black with white racing stripes, or a 70 chevelle ss with a ls7


Pops hd a 69 Camaro Rs/SS with a 396 in it









Current Car : 1994 z71
Dream Car : 94 z71 and the new GTO's for some reason.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> probably 1998-2000 dodge viper ACR, or 2002 WS6 Transam...
> 
> There is just something about the way an LS1 motor sounds that is just tits.


LT1 > LS1 in sound.

Sorry.
[/quote]

To each their own....Sorry


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

chomp chomp said:


> probably 1998-2000 dodge viper ACR, or 2002 WS6 Transam...
> 
> There is just something about the way an LS1 motor sounds that is just tits.


LT1 > LS1 in sound.

Sorry.
[/quote]

To each their own....Sorry
[/quote]
You better be sorry.

Sorry.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

superbird!


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

the new gtos sound so nice with flow master exhaust, i was at the sema shwo in las vegas this year cuz my dads company goes each year. and they do drifting and man does that car fly!!! and that show is amazing!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

fastest car beat the mclaren( i have a vid)

koenigsegg ccr(DREAM CAR)


















http://www.koenigsegg.com/movies/index.asp
heres vid


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Current car is a 02 white accord coupe

Dream car will be a *Black on Black Bentley*


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

oh...cant forget my dream bike too...HAYABUSA!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

current cars, 04 dodge stratus, 92 toyota corolla

Dream car, Mercedes Benz S500


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> probably 1998-2000 dodge viper ACR, or 2002 WS6 Transam...
> 
> There is just something about the way an LS1 motor sounds that is just tits.


LT1 > LS1 in sound.

Sorry.
[/quote]

Any day of the week.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm currently driving a mint '96 Ford Explorer XLT but am getting an '06 Eddie Bauer for Christmas (well, end of January, but it still counts as my Christmas present).

My dream car is a perfect '69 Corvette Stingray, black with sidepipes and a nice throaty exhaust.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> fastest car beat the mclaren( i have a vid)
> 
> koenigsegg ccr(DREAM CAR)
> 
> ...


With a car and a pic like this words aint necessary


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Current is an 02 Ford Focus

My dream cars consist of: Ferrari 430 and a Hummer H1


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dream car that I can actually get in real life:

BMW M3

Dream car that I'll never be able to afford:
Lamborghini's
Ferrari's
(which ones, all of them.)



Jack Herer said:


> oh...cant forget my dream bike too...HAYABUSA!!!


yucck gay....

Here is a real dream bike... 









And just for shits & giggles...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

1970 CHEVY CHEVELLE










1969 Camaro

american muscle is sexy!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Current Car: 1996 Honda Accord Sedan

I have a Dream car list days long at least.

Attainable: WRX STi, Audi TT (twin-turbo VR6 by HPA Motorsports), VW GTI of my own build.

Probably Unattainable: Dark Purple Murcielago

I want a Ducati 999R, and a Monster model as well.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I drive a 2002 Civic Si coupe.

Realistic car I dream about is a 2001 BMW 330i coupe M package.

Dream car is a 2002 Skyline GT-R V-spec 2 nur with a lot of goodies from apexi and motec.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

those are 2 beautiful chevy's and those idiots buchered them with all those after market parts gotta keep sh*t numbers matching!!!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

current - 03 Chevy Tahoe (avatar)

Dream - Black Hummer H1


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fukn a biotchish


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

this is my car


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> those are 2 beautiful chevy's and those idiots buchered them with all those after market parts gotta keep sh*t numbers matching!!!


f*ck that numbers matching bullshit. If you want to put around 10 days out of the year in a car with everything original, be my guest. What fun is that? Only a select few were quick, but even then, they are not that fast anymore by todays standards.

They are using their american muscle the way it was intended.

It's like buying a classic WWII mauser 8mm and never shooting it, or never using a restored classic player piano.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

a matching numbers car will always bring top dollar as oppose to a souped up muscle car


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

hey man, numbers matchin cars are worth a hell of alot more, and shows the true beauty of the car. my monte is gettin a ls2 (new vette engine) im droppign that in hopefully this summer. depends on the car. that camero and chevelle gotta keep original.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Check my avatar or the sig.

Porsche Carrera GT as a first choice, then the Ferrari Enzo


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> a matching numbers car will always bring top dollar as oppose to a souped up muscle car


So??

Which one is more fun/looks more bad ass.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i admit blowers and hardcore power looks amazing! it really depends on taste and gas prices lol. i fully agree with you on the whole american muscle i love it. but dotn ruin amazing cars like a corvette split window coupe and make it a drag car when its work 200,000$ you know what i mean?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> a matching numbers car will always bring top dollar as oppose to a souped up muscle car


So??

Which one is more fun/looks more bad ass.
[/quote]

all depends on what u like......... i never said they werent more fun or look more badass. depends on what you have in mind for using the vehicle for. if u want a show award winner then an all original numbers matching mint car will win. anyone can slap a bower or roll cage in a car so they are less likely to win, unless VERY well modified and creative

my car looks better without a blower then it probably would with one. id rather keep it clean looking rather then putting 700HP into it and having to add a roll cage.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

exactly! people get such nice cars and waste em. if u wanna soup up ur ride get a peice of sh*t, or get a rust bucket that cant be saved then do that stuff to it, numbers matchin cars are too rare to destroy


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> those are 2 beautiful chevy's and those idiots buchered them with all those after market parts gotta keep sh*t numbers matching!!!


f*ck that numbers matching bullshit. If you want to put around 10 days out of the year in a car with everything original, be my guest. What fun is that? Only a select few were quick, but even then, they are not that fast anymore by todays standards.

They are using their american muscle the way it was intended.

It's like buying a classic WWII mauser 8mm and never shooting it, or never using a restored classic player piano.
[/quote]









i wouldnt buy car just to look at it

anyways...since were talking about dream cars


















it would be nice to have one of these









i luv riced out sh*t too sh*t i luv all cars LOL


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

whats with people and these rice burners. peice of sh*t kids at my school race me all the time, and time and tiem again i rip the sh*t outta them lol, will they ever learn


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

the porsche carrera gt


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

thats a nice car


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ive never had one try and race my car LMAO they cant afford to race me lol. if they pay for the gas i burn to hand their ass to them i might think about it


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

hayabusa gay?...ud probably sh*t ureself in first gear...


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

lol gott alove this kids in these 4 bangers that actually think their car has balls


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

BMW M-series. Mainly the M5. Haven't read or seen for that matter the new ones, but when the M5's came out in 2000. Very comparable to the C5 Vette. Outhandled Lamborgini Diablo. And room for 4-5. Although I must say I have seen enough of them to reconsider my vote. Viper, McClaren, or that miata I read about in C&Driver that was fitted with a smallblock. With a few extra sets of tires.
Ideally, it'd be sweet to have a streetlegal IRL or F1 car. And if I was going that far, a legal Baha truck next to it in my garage. Screw passengers!!! They can hold on to the rollbars.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

69 Charger

Ford F350 Extra cab, short bed, Turbo Diesil, lifted on King supension, 4x4, 44" tires.

Lambo


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

How bout a P? Drag version.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

A 68 Hurst Hemi-Dart driven right off the lot would *SLAY* anything in the 1/4. ANYTHING factory made.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Pat said:


> A 68 Hurst Hemi-Dart driven right off the lot would *SLAY* anything in the 1/4. ANYTHING factory made.










No it wouldn't.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jack Herer said:


> hayabusa gay?...ud probably sh*t ureself in first gear...


Actually I wouldn't. I ride track bikes not "quarter mile" hogs. Also I've ridden my friend turbo hayabusa. So please try again.

Oh and the second bike I posted would kill a hayabusa in top speed.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I prefer classic cars (cars like Ford Mustangs from the 60's, Mercedes 300SL 'Gullwing'), but if I had to pick a modern car, I wouldn't mind getting me one of these:



















Brabus S V12 S Biturbo:
- 6,3 liter V12 BiTurbo engine
- 730 bhp
- 1,320 Nm torque
- 0-60 in 3.9 seconds
- 0-120 in 12 seconds
- top speed 210mph / 340 km/h (electronically limited - god knows how fast this thing goes without the speed limiter







)

- http://www.supercars.net/cars/3307.html


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> the guy who is my painter has a cherry black all re-done frame off resto, show 70 monte carlo 454 ls7 in there. its nasty all stainless steal nuts and bolts cromed frame. nasty car!


LS7?
[/quote]
isnt it an ls6


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> the guy who is my painter has a cherry black all re-done frame off resto, show 70 monte carlo 454 ls7 in there. its nasty all stainless steal nuts and bolts cromed frame. nasty car!


LS7?
[/quote]
isnt it an ls6
[/quote]
or LS5

The only LS7 that I know if is the C6 Z06 engine, the crate engine is $13,000.

Did he buy a NEW LS7 and put it in there dan?


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

i do admit the y2k bike is fast...but its basicaly just a over priced rocket with a rolls royce engine...150 grand for a bike..sorry i rather pay 11000 for a haya...and still be able to go 334 k a hour....


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jack Herer said:


> i do admit the y2k bike is fast...but its basicaly just a over priced rocket with a rolls royce engine...150 grand for a bike..sorry i rather pay 11000 for a haya...and still be able to go 334 k a hour....


I think they're more like 180,000.









And why pay over 11.000 for a bike that can only go in straightlines. How many laps can you do without turning... exactly. Trackbikes > straightline bikes.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

yes ls7 never came in a 70 monte carlo, and monte carlo never came in ss model in 70 either. it is after market







as i said its a show car not numbers matching. but its one hell of a beauty


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> yes ls7 never came in a 70 monte carlo, and monte carlo never came in ss model in 70 either. it is after market
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are wrong. The SS was available 70 and 71. 72 was the only model not available in the SS for first gen monte's. It was called a custom.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

My bad its 72 they stopped with the SS model till again in 83. the SS model came with the LS5. the 1970 chevelle came with the LS7 as an option (only available that year and very rare) he put that engine in his monte. sorry for the mix up


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah I always wanted a chrom car, Like my chromed guns.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

chrome car? that must cost a fortune


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

It's actually paint. A chromed car would weigh so much!

Any pics of said chrome plated guns?


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

thats a fuking sik car... i seen a mercedes like that man...was too hot


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

dream car - 2002 firehawk
daily driver 2002 trans am ...damn close but no cigar


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

gangsta


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

bugatti sexy


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

bugatti, fastest and most expensive road car max speed 250mph, costs £100 to fill it up, and can get thru all that in 12 mins!


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice bugatti

i like the new retro muscle cars....... 2006 camero the challenger and also yes even the mustang


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

MATT HOTCH bikes are


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i never new gm was makin a new camero that will be sick!


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

favorite cars: Duesenberg SJ and Mercedes 300SL
Current cars: '95 Bonneville with 208000 miles and '93 Altima with 200000.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


>


Yeah!!!!








Arguably the best-looking car ever


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Current car: 2003 Acura TL Type S

Next car: 2006 Acura TL


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I love how the bugatti has different keys for different modes. Top speed mode key. Just crazy, not a fan of the styling of the car though.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

different keys? thats messed up these engineer's keep comming up with some amazing ideas.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

current (green)

Dream, orange or matte black not sure yet...

other dream ... 68 Charger R/T hemi

wetdream: 87 Eurospec S14 M3

THAT Chrome m3.. is a dude from toronto's.. thats a bad pic.. the paint started turning bronze when that pic was taken...

Also , the basis for the nfs most wanted bmw... even though tuner transformation, made a e46 like the one from the game... the original is supposed to be the chrome m3. look at the nfs cover.. its chrome there.. and in the game its grey.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Porche boxer is my dream car curret car dont own 1


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

ucpiranha said:


> Porche boxer is my dream car curret car dont own 1


WHy.................Porche for the poor.

My subaru wrx will eat that thing up. Atleast in acceleration. Im sure it beat it in the 0-60 and for only half the price.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> Porche boxer is my dream car curret car dont own 1


WHy.................Porche for the poor.

My subaru wrx will eat that thing up. Atleast in acceleration. Im sure it beat it in the 0-60 and for only half the price.
[/quote]
I guess some don't care that much about performance, and more about looks. I know I do...
I mean, what's the point of having a car that runs 180 mph if the speed limit is 65 (unless you live in or close to Germany







)
And what's the point of accelerating from 0-60 in a few seconds if you live in an urban environment? If I'd do that where I live, by the time I reached 60 I'd have run over 6 cyclists, hospitalized 10 pedestrians, cut 8 cars of the road and steered a city bus into an office building (just for the record: not because I'm a bad driver, but because there's no room for burn-out accelerations where I live...)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

my #1 dream fantasy car :: Porsche 911 GT2









For street races and drags (yes, its not a rice burner ...f*ck civics) Audi rs4









For the everyday get around....Saab 9-3 Turbo









For those weekend drives in a classic.....1973 Datsun 240z


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

that porshe is a sexy car but ferrari 430 is way nicer!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> different keys? thats messed up these engineer's keep comming up with some amazing ideas.


Yeah, I'll try to find you the article on it when I get home from work.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> that porshe is a sexy car but ferrari 430 is way nicer!!!


If you want to impress the gold diggers and get pulled over every 15 minutes.....Im all about the pimp-smooth (ask fizzy what pimp-smooth is, he should know).....

Did you know theres a Ferrari Dealer in VA?


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

dont matter if you get that car the cops and the girls know what you be doing. they will bow before your feet


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

lets change this thread up a bit, what was your first car ahha

mine was the monte carlo ss 1986


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

86_Monte_SS said:


> lets change this thread up a bit, what was your first car ahha
> 
> mine was the monte carlo ss 1986


Kind of a repost


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

not really, the thread started out as WHAT IS YOUR CURRENT CAR and what is your DREAM car... not WHAT was YOUR 1st CAR...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i have my eye on a 54 chevy right now that
something like this










or a 49 merc something like this


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

86_Monte_SS said:


> not really, the thread started out as WHAT IS YOUR CURRENT CAR and what is your DREAM car... not WHAT was YOUR 1st CAR...


he means the thread has been done before by a different member about post your first car


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> not really, the thread started out as WHAT IS YOUR CURRENT CAR and what is your DREAM car... not WHAT was YOUR 1st CAR...


Actually it is a repost, we've already had a thread on what was your first car.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

93 Subaru legacy


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

first... very first 74 Plymouth Duster...(under my name)

current 75 Plymouth Duster(under my name)

inbetween

1985 Bmw 325e (under my name)
1985 Jetta 2 dr 5spd.(under my name)
1987 Mercury Grand Marquis LS(under my name)
1988 Bmw325is red(under my name)
1988 Bmw325is white(under my name)
1989 Corolla sr5(under my name)
1990 Ford E350 van 
1991 Passat(under my name)


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

sorry guys i didn;t know


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

First car was a 1992 chrysler daytona ES.

My dream car is a lamborghini Murcielago.

And my current car is a 99 grand prix gt


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i like those grand prix's does urs have the headup display?


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> i like those grand prix's does urs have the headup display?


Thanks

it doesnt have the heads up display, just shows if a door is open or a bulb is out, low traction, stuff like that.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

sick.


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

ferrari enzo is beyond any other car to me at the moment, had an rsx that was crashed racing, now own a jetta gli and planin on gettin the 08 toyota supra if its worth it at the time


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Current car doesn't exist (poor student at the moment)
Dream car would be MacLaren f1 or a replica General Lee


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i love the replica general lees did you see the one they made on rides? i seen it in person in vegas at the SEMA show this year, its sexy car!! and for all you car guys, SEMA is the show to be at huge!!! the best of the best, plus its vegas man


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

well my first car was a 97 hyundai accent, i didn't take good care of it, eventually it started burning oil so I got rid of it

my current car is 00 volks beetle, its good just wish it was a different colour

my dream car....a brand new volks beetle convertible, with turbo, tan or off white leather and a custom paint job, so the colour would be orange when its cold out and turn pink when it becomes warm..







hmm maybe oneday


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

I have a Silver 2000 Xterra, but in the summer it's usually brown. Mods: 3" suspension lift, 33" BfGoodrich MudTerrain tires, Locking Rear Differential w/ new axl, Brushguard, 2 extra fogs on grille, light bar with 4 fogs on top. All the work done at home.

My Dream Car: 2005 Saleen S7

Engine Type: V8
Displacement: 7000 cc
Horsepower: 550 bhp @ 6400 rpm
Torque: 525 lb-ft @ 4000 rpm
Redline: 7000 rpm

Performance
0-60 mph: 3.3 sec
0-100 mph: 8.9 sec
Quarter Mile: 11.8 sec @ 120 mph
Skidpad: .99g
Top Speed: 215 mph

Holy sh*t this car is sweet:

View attachment 87615


View attachment 87616


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

Current car:none
Dream Exotic: Ferrari 355
Dream Project: Fiat 126p with Hyabusa 1000 turboeninge swap , sequential transmission
Normal Project :Mk3 supra T/ or AE86 with 1JZ swap
daily driver :2002 is300 turbo
Dream track car: VW Carrado with Audi 1.8t swap.

those are some of my fav cars

"ferrari enzo is beyond any other car to me at the moment, had an rsx that was crashed racing, now own a jetta gli and planin on gettin the 08 toyota supra if its worth it at the time buttrock.gif"

there isnt going to be a supra any more....i dont think toyota will ever come out with a true sports car...

unless u heard it from toyota its all lies..


----------

